# Landmann or Masterbuilt???



## oklahomajoe (Apr 5, 2010)

Got a few gift cards to bass pro for my birthday and plan to get a propane smoker for my hunting camp.  Looking for any info or opinions on the Landmann smokey mountain 2 drawer propane smoker or the Masterbuilt propane smoker.  Both run $170.

Thanks


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 5, 2010)

I got the Landmann 2 drawer, and I love it, I don't lose heat adding wood chips, although I'm thinking of ordering an extra water pan drawer and water pan to replace the drawer for the wood chips, so I can more wood chips at one time. It seems to hold its temp well, and I'd recommend it


----------



## oklahomajoe (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply greenhorn.  Anyone else?


----------



## seenred (Apr 7, 2010)

I've never owned a masterbuilt, so I cannot give you informed info on it.  I have, however, owned a GOSM for some time, and I highly recommend it.  I believe it to be a great product for the price and for what it is designed to do.  I should mention that mine is an older model, and doesn't have the bottom drawer.


----------



## yeti (Apr 16, 2010)

If you haven't looked at them already, you will notice some immediate quality differences between the Landmann and the Masterbuilt.  I personally chose the Masterbuilt because of the barrel hinged doors and sturdier feel of the unit.  The Landmann just felt cheap.  I purchased mine however from Sears as it was 10 bucks cheaper in price and then they gave me an additional 15 off for placing my order online...I will break mine in tomorrow, so I can't speak to the quality of smoking yet, I am still doing some reading on wood chips versus chunks.  Good luck with your choice.


----------



## kaiser (Apr 17, 2010)

A lot of people here (including me) have the Landmann ( GOSM )  - if you search on that term you'll find tons of posts.

I like mine pretty well, but I haven't seen a Masterbuilt so I can't compare the two.


----------



## krobb633 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have had mine for a few months. I bought it from Wal-Mart. So far so good. I found that by replacing the smoker box with disposable tin-foil loaf pans I can add chips faster and easier. I load them with soaking chips in advance then just drain and add them when needed. I just swap out one pay for another. The water pan seems to need re-filled sooner than I had hoped tho. Just the same I like it. The temps stay on point with no problems.


----------



## hookup (Apr 28, 2010)

I got the Landmann from Wally world too.

I saw other smokers that were higher in quality, but for my first real box smoker, I decided to stick around the $100+ area for a budget.

Seasoned and smoked up some brats and steelhead fillets last night and they came out excellent.  Played around with the temp controls until I figure out where 160, 200, 250 and 300dF would be.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Apr 29, 2010)

I've never owned a masterbuilt, but have had 2 GOSM (one from the original company and one since Landmann has taken over).  I've been very impressed with Landmann.  Their smokers are built like a tank!


----------

